# Olay



## wvpumpkin (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone used the olay regenerist microsculpting cream? Also if you had to recommend olay products that really changed your skin, what would they be. I need pore reducing and skin tone and firmness. WEll really I need everything lol


----------



## monniej (Jan 23, 2008)

right now i'm really loving olay total effect anti-aging, anti blemish cleanser. it's only about $8 at the drug store. i have to say that i'm very impressed witht his product. after using the product 2 a day for about a week i see my skintone evening, my skin appears brighter, and a blemish i had on my cheek for weeks is shrinking. this is now my hg cleanser.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 23, 2008)

I love their microderm abrasion set. I think it is just as good as more expensive brands.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love their microderm abrasion set. I think it is just as good as more expensive brands. oh yea, I do have that, and I love it too. Thanks

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif right now i'm really loving olay total effect anti-aging, anti blemish cleanser. it's only about $8 at the drug store. i have to say that i'm very impressed witht his product. after using the product 2 a day for about a week i see my skintone evening, my skin appears brighter, and a blemish i had on my cheek for weeks is shrinking. this is now my hg cleanser. thanks you so much, I will go check that out


----------



## Kathy (Jan 24, 2008)

Haven't tried that cream, but I'll second Kelly's rec for the Microdermabrasion. I use it too!


----------



## Maysie (Jan 24, 2008)

I am in love with the Oil of Olay Regenerist thermal skin polisher. Its this self heating, gentle exfoliator that's not only helped clear up my skin, but now my face is glowing




I also really like the eye dermapod anti-aging system...I figured I better start taking preventative measures with the skin around my eyes. I haven't tried the sculpting cream yet but I might look into it...Oil of Olay is hitting it out of the park with their whole Regenerist line in my opinion.


----------

